# beer soap



## differentdaisy (Nov 6, 2009)

I really want to make beer soap but I'm not sure if I can add beer to my melt and pour soap. I'm using the shea butter formula from bluekangaroo. Any ideas on if it will work or how much I should add. Thanks!


----------



## valor (Nov 8, 2009)

I know that w/ MP you can add up to a quarter weight in liquid. I added tea, and coffee to different respective batches. I would think that adding beer would be the same process, providing that you use FLAT beer.  Melt your soap, as usual, and add the beer before you add your color or scent. 

I would do a little tester to see if the beer changed the color of the MP and color accordingly from there. Same with the scent.

HTH!!!

Good Luck!

Valor


----------

